# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Баня Викинг

## Ramiz1991

Всем привет! Кто, что слушал про бани Викинг? Хочу заказать готовую баню. По отзывам хорошая банька, обзоры смотрел. А какое ваше мнение о [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]?

----------

